# un xupito



## Setwale_Charm

Hola!!
 Can anybody explain to me what this word means?
I haven`t got a Catalan dictionary.
Gràcies


----------



## Mei

Hola,

Un "chupito" en català es diu "cigaló". 

Salut! 

Mei


----------



## betulina

Hi, Setwale! 

The word "xupito" comes from the Spanish "chupito". You can hear in most places, but it's not in the dictionaries. A "chupito" is "a shot" in English, "un pequeño trago de una bebida alcohólica en un vasito muy pequeño" (excuse the mixture of languages).

There has been several options for this word in Catalan. Now the Termcat (the centre of terminology and neology of Catalunya) seems to be saying "xopet".

I hope it helps!


----------



## betulina

Mei said:


> Un "chupito" en català es diu "cigaló".



Un cigaló, Mei? No estic gens ficada en aquest món del mam,  però em pensava que un cigaló era un "carajillo", no? 

Per cert! Quants dies!


----------



## Mei

betulina said:


> Un cigaló, Mei? No estic gens ficada en aquest món del mam,  però em pensava que un cigaló era un "carajillo", no?
> 
> Per cert! Quants dies!



Sí, sí,  tens raó... ... m'he confós, aquests dies em fan ballar el cap. Cagada pastoret! :S

Mei


----------



## Xerinola

Ei hola!
Jo ara també hi estava donant voltes! Jo també tinc entès que cigaló és un "carajillo" i xopet és un "chupito".
Ara estava pensant, heu sentit alguna vegada "trifàsic"? Sabeu exactament què és? Pensava que era un tipus de cigaló, però no ho trobo al diccionari (bé, sí que hi és però no te res a veure amb els cigalons).

Fins ara!
X:


----------



## Mei

Xerinola said:


> Ei hola!
> Jo ara també hi estava donant voltes! Jo també tinc entès que cigaló és un "carajillo" i xopet és un "chupito".
> Ara estava pensant, heu sentit alguna vegada "trifàsic"? Sabeu exactament què és? Pensava que era un tipus de cigaló, però no ho trobo al diccionari (bé, sí que hi és però no te res a veure amb els cigalons).
> 
> Fins ara!
> X:



No ho asseguro puix que no tinc el dia però he trobat això. Suposo que és el mateix que tens, oi? 

Salut!

Mei


----------



## Antpax

Xerinola said:


> Ei hola!
> Jo ara també hi estava donant voltes! Jo també tinc entès que cigaló és un "carajillo" i xopet és un "chupito".
> Ara estava pensant, heu sentit alguna vegada "trifàsic"? Sabeu exactament què és? Pensava que era un tipus de cigaló, però no ho trobo al diccionari (bé, sí que hi és però no te res a veure amb els cigalons).
> 
> Fins ara!
> X:


 
Hola:

Perdonar por el castellano, pero si tienes paciencia (porque hay cafés para aburrir), y si no recuerdo mal en este hilo lo comentaban.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=165664&highlight=trif%E1sico

Salut!

Ant


----------



## Xerinola

Hola Mei!
Exacte, és el mateix que he trobat jo! Potser es tracta d'un tipus de cigaló que té tres fases??? No se...
Juro que ho he sentit! Ja ho buscaré!

Fins ara gent! I merci!
X.


----------



## Xerinola

Muchas gracias Antpax! 
Es lo que me pensaba, trifásico es: café, leche y algun licor.
Muchas gracias por tu ayuda.
Saludos y Feliz navidad

X:


----------



## Mei

Xerinola said:


> Hola Mei!
> Exacte, és el mateix que he trobat jo! Potser es tracta d'un tipus de cigaló que té tres fases??? No se...
> Juro que ho he sentit! Ja ho buscaré!
> 
> Fins ara gent! I merci!
> X.



Fa temps van demanar un trifàsic al meu costat i van dir "una mica de llet, cafè i una mica d'anís", tres coses. A veure què dieuen els altres.

Mei


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Un trifàsic un cigaló amb llet.


----------



## Xerinola

RIU said:


> Hola,
> 
> Un trifàsic un cigaló amb llet.


 
Bona la resposta.
o.....un tallat amb licor!  

Fins ara!
X:


----------



## Setwale_Charm

I can see this has grown into a major debate. 

En todo caso: moltès gràcies!!


----------



## Elessar

Recupere este fil perquè m'encuriosix saber les maneres de dir el _chupito_ castellà (tant el contingut com el recipient: _vaso de chupito_) en català segons les zones. A mi, en València ciutat, m'han posat cares molt rares quan he demanat un colpet de whiskey.

Gràcies!


----------



## ACQM

Jo he sentit "xarrup" que em sembla molt encertada. Això de "colpet" no ho havia sentit mai, però tampoc cal que et facin escarafalls, és fàcil de deduir.


----------



## Forcat

ACQM said:


> Jo he sentit "xarrup" que em sembla molt encertada. Això de "colpet" no ho havia sentit mai, però tampoc cal que et facin escarafalls, és fàcil de deduir.


Ara que ho has comentat, m'has fet recordar com ho he sentit jo sempre. La veritat és que si t'hi pares a pensar, xarrup-xarrupar té lògica. És una forma de veure molt de l'estil "porta l'ampolla que cal fer gresca". O així ho veig jo...
(Després de sortir amb gent de Barcelona n'havia perdut la paraula. Mercès!)

Salut!


----------



## calsbert

xupito = cigaló = shot in english


----------



## ACQM

calsbert said:


> xupito = cigaló = shot in english



No aquí. Per aquí un cigaló es un café amb alcohol. Un "xupito" és un "xarrup" un got petit de licor fort, un "shot of snapps".


----------

